# Fall 2002 Jessica's Biscuit catalogue



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Just got it today. HELP HELP HELP stop me before I buy again!!! Although it does contain the perfect birthday gift for Cape Chef.


----------



## helena sarin (Sep 1, 2002)

Suzanne, i share your pain. 
What books are you looking at?
I've ordered already "Apple Pie Perfect" and am waiting for the following books to appear in bookstores (funny enough all of them appear on the cover page of the catalog):
The Zuni Cafe by Judy Rodgers;
Casual Cooking by Chiarello;
Girardet;
Jeremiah Towers Cooks;

thanks, helena


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Helena,

Welcome to cheftalk.

I love all things Girardet!!!! I've looked up to him as no one else.

Hey is the Chiarella book from his PBS series ? I enjoy Michaels approach to cooking.

BTW Suzanne,

You've cought my curiosity!!


----------



## brreynolds (Apr 26, 2001)

My name is BR, and I am a cookbook addict. I have only been straight for three days.... Oh, wait, wrong meeting. This is the enablers' group.
Helena, I'm curious why you are waiting for a book to show up in a bookstore, if you have the Jessica's Biscuit catalog. Have you found a store cheaper than Jessica's Biscuit? If so, where is it? If you are after instant gratification, have you tried the Jessica's Biscuit website? Delivery within a couple of days. Definitely faster than waiting for a bookstore to stock something. (Have some Madeira, my dear.)


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Most often I find that J'sB has the best prices; on very rare occasion Amazon does; and I haven't tried Edward Hamilton or any of the others.

I don't know if Helena is like me, but I like to actually flip through a book before I buy it. Get a feel for how the recipes are written, what the pictures are like (_there had better be pictures!!!_), the layout and indexing, and so on. So very often before I order a book I'll try to have a look at it first.

BR: And what have YOU done with a wompom? You seem to be familiar with Flanders and Swann!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

J's B for me is a reason to hook up with the library catalog on the internet. That way I can preview a cookbook to see if I really want to spend the money on it. 

But it's fun when it arrives.

Phil


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Haven't gotten my JB yet - almost glad, as we're trying to pinch those pennies for our move! I do admit to drooling when I look over the catalog! 

I also like to 'review' a book before I buy it, and my local library has a fantastic cookbook section which they keep pretty current; it's a great source to 'check out' a book for free before you buy it.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I have enough temptation with The Good Cook and the internet.... And let's not forget the soon to be published list.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

[email protected]#$%^ Suzanne

I resisted so hard to read this thread when you first posted it 

JB don't ship to Greece and for the moment I am safe


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Dear A - We'd be glad to take an order for you, and ship it ourselves!


----------

